# Proyecto de amplificadores de potencia de clase B



## chaly (May 22, 2009)

hola compañeros de foro de electronica, necesito que me ayuden a diseñar un circuito en el cual utilize amplificador de pontencia de clase B, ademas tal proyecto no debe ser un amplificador de audio.

compañeros yo estuve leyendo sobre esta clase de amplificador, encontre que se utilizan en sistema alimentados, donde no se consume casi corriente.

mi pregunta es; ¿que es un sistemas alimentado?, sera que se refiere a los dispositivos sensores, que requieren una alimentacion de 5voltios?

por favor compañeros ayudenme con esto por que soy principiante en electronica y ademas de eso mi profesor no ha explicado nada sobre el tema y no a podido asistir a clases por que esta enfermo.


----------



## Mandrake (May 22, 2009)

chaly dijo:
			
		

> . . . mi pregunta es; ¿que es un sistemas alimentado? . . .



No entiendo lo que quiere decir con "sistemas alimentado" (tal vez usted lo interptreto mal), por favor puede decirnos donde encontro ese termino.



			
				chaly dijo:
			
		

> . . . ademas tal proyecto no debe ser un amplificador de audio . . .



Chaly, el ejemplo clasico del amplificador clase B, es el amplificador push-pull (sea para audio o radiofrecuencia), porque ha sido usado desde los tiempos de las valvulas de vacio; o el puente H, muy nombrado en el foro y utilizado para controlar motores DC, pero tranquilo aqui le dejo los links para que entienda mejor esa configuracion:

http://mx.geocities.com/tlalocman18/pushpull.html

y este archivo:


----------



## chaly (May 22, 2009)

compañero man05drake ante todo muchas gracias por la información que enviastes y lo de sistemas alimentados yo tampoco comprendi ese concepto pero hay te dejo de donde lo saque para ver si lo puedes entender:

Funcionamiento en clase B

En algunas aplicaciones, como son los sistemas alimentados son necesarios un bajo consumo de corriente y un alto rendimiento de la etapa. Este hecho condujo a otras formas de funcionamiento. El funcionamiento en clase B de un transistor conlleva que la corriente del colector circule solamente 180° del ciclo de señal, lo que implica que el punto Q ubique aproximadamente en el punto de corte en ambas rectas de carga, la de corriente continua y la de señal. Las ventajas que ofrece el funcionamiento en clase B son un menor consumo de corriente y un mayor rendimiento.

pagina de donde lo saque:
http://html.rincondelvago.com/amplificador-de-baja-potencia.html


----------

